# there is no beep when I lock 200sx se-r



## crazy200sx (Dec 16, 2004)

how can I program an alarm in my 96 200sx se-r to make it beep when i lock and unlock the car. a light fash twice but there is no sound. 
I know that there is some keys combination but I dont know what.

How can I program it to have sound while locking and unlocking??????


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

do you have a siren ? If you lock the doors with the remote and you open the doors with the key and the alarm goes off..can you hear the siren?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

crazy200sx said:


> how can I program an alarm in my 96 200sx se-r to make it beep when i lock and unlock the car. a light fash twice but there is no sound.
> I know that there is some keys combination but I dont know what.
> 
> How can I program it to have sound while locking and unlocking??????


There is no beeper in the B14. Only the lights flash when the doors are locked remotely. 

You would have to get a beeper and wire it into the wiring going from Multi Remote Control Relay-2 to the turn signal lamps to get a beep. 

Lew


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There is no beeper in the B14. Only the lights flash when the doors are locked remotely.
> 
> You would have to get a beeper and wire it into the wiring going from Multi Remote Control Relay-2 to the turn signal lamps to get a beep.
> 
> Lew


Wouldn't that make it beep everytime you turn or hazard lights are on ?... you need a cut off relay from a 12V switched ignition source. Lew's idea's not bad tho


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

do u mean make the horn sound? cause u just hold the alarm button and the lock button until it beeps to make it do that


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> There is no beeper in the B14. Only the lights flash when the doors are locked remotely.
> 
> You would have to get a beeper and wire it into the wiring going from Multi Remote Control Relay-2 to the turn signal lamps to get a beep.
> 
> Lew


exactly, when I lock my doors, the lights flash on and off, but no noise (aftermarket and I do not have a horn)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> There is no beeper in the B14. Only the lights flash when the doors are locked remotely.
> 
> You would have to get a beeper and wire it into the wiring going from Multi Remote Control Relay-2 to the turn signal lamps to get a beep.
> 
> Lew


when i got the car it came with the cheap aftermarket alarm i guess dealer installed it, anyway it had a siren. Very crappy alarm ..very very old. I discovered that that company later was overtaken by DEI.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it varies by model. 

My Maxima just blinks the hazzards 2x when it locks and nothing when it unlocks.
On the sentra, before I had my viper alarm, the stock alarm would blink 2x and honk real quick to lock, and blink 1x when I unlock it. HOWEVER, there is a silence feature that will disable the horn beep. If you press and hold both the lock/unlock buttons on the remote it should enable and disable the beep.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just remembered the name of the alarm that came from the dealer... "Avatal"


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

on our cars the process is accually on the back of the OEM remote.

there are 2 options;
1. when locking horn beeps, lights flash. while unlocking, lights flash dome comes on.

2. when locking, lights flash no horn beep. while unlocking, lights do not flash but dome comes on.

i can cycle between these 2 like it aint no thang. to cycle between the 2 you need to press and hold "lock" and "unlock" at the same time. in 3 seconds you will see you lights flash 3 times and you are now on the other option. hope this helps. (like i said, turn your OEM key fob over and this process is on the back of it)


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

This may sound dumb, but are all of your doors tightly shut? I know that on mine, the horn won't honk when locking it if one of the doors is even semi-ajar. 

EDIT: I have a Sentra, rather than a 200SX, but I'm sure that everything works much the same way, though.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Only the '98 + cars make noise when you lock or unlock using the remote.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

eric96ser said:


> Only the '98 + cars make noise when you lock or unlock using the remote.


i dont think so, look on the back of your remot. you can program it to 2 differant "programs"


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i dont think so, look on the back of your remot. you can program it to 2 differant "programs"


My remote (which came with the car when I bought it new) has embossed on it:

UNITED TECHNOLOGIES AUTOMOTIVE
FCC ID: KOBUTA2T
CANADA: 1983 K1434

And that's all of it. No instructions about programming the remote. Also, there are no instructions for this reprogramming in the 1997 FSM I purchased when I bought the car.

EDIT: When I press lock and unlock simultaneously, nothing happens.

Lew


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i dont think so, look on the back of your remot. you can program it to 2 differant "programs"


Nope, I have the stock remotes, and I bought my car new. '95 - '97 Sentra/200SXs don't have the horn honk option when locking or unlocking with the remote.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> My remote (which came with the car when I bought it new) has embossed on it:
> 
> UNITED TECHNOLOGIES AUTOMOTIVE
> FCC ID: KOBUTA2T
> ...


really!? thats weird.... i toggle between them al the time, i make it beep in parking lots to sound like i have an alarm..but if im coming home late i put "silent" on so i dont wake any one up. sorry, i just assimed they were all the same


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's the back of my '99 remote:

Press Unlock (icon)
Once: Driver Door
Twice: All Doors

Press both (unlock icon) & (lock icon) 2sec
Beep<-->Quiet

Use CR2025 Battery

FCC ID: (rubbed off slightly)
made in canada


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

exactly! thats what i have.....and i love it.


----------

